# [rasp][debian] Software ist geschrieben, wie weiter



## chmee (10. Juni 2014)

Moin die Herren..

Nun, ich hab auf ner RaspPI einen autarken Mediaplayer in python geschrieben - eines jener Geräte, die man gerne in Museen benutzt. Aber mit der Nutzung von Debian, der Auseinandersetzung mit GPL und Co und einigen wenigen Helfern frage ich mich jetzt, wieviel ich offenlegen muß, um die Lizensen rechtmäßig umzusetzen.

Benutze:
Debian Wheezy (keine GUI, terminal)
fim (Nachfolger von fbi)
omxplayer
openssh
samba
proftpd
python 2.7
rpi-GPIO

Muß ich das komplette Abbild offenlegen? Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit so etwas als closed source anzubieten?

mfg chmee


----------



## Clund (10. Juni 2014)

Moin,
Solange du keinen Quellcode aus anderen (opensource) Projekten übernommen hast musst du das ganze nicht auch opensource Lizensieren. Es gibt genug propertiäre Programme für Linux, die closed source sind (und sogar was kosten). Im Zweifelsfall einfach die Lizensen der jeweiligen Programme (openssh, samba, etc.) einmal durchlesen.

Clund


----------



## ikosaeder (16. Juni 2014)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Insbesondere die GPL ist sehr restriktiv. Dort ist auch das Linken bzw Verwenden von Bibliotheken nur erlaubt, wenn das resultierende Programm ebenfall nach GPL lizensiert wird. (Für einige Bibliotheken gibt es dafür die LGPL, die das Verlinken der unmodifizierten Bibliothek erlaubt)
Auf der sicheren Seite bist du nur, wenn du ausschließlich externe Schnittstellen benutzt, also die GPL Programme über popen aufrufst. Du musst trotzdem die GPL einhalten und Quellcode sowie Lizenz der GPL Programme mit deinem Image weitergeben.
Siehe hierzu: http://www.ifross.org/gilt-programm...temaufruf-ablaufen-laesst-oder-vice-versa-die

Deshalb solltest du zunächst einmal prüfen, was von den Sachen wirklich lizensrechtlich problematisch ist.
Das Betriebsystem, python und ssh sollten kein Problem sein, Samba wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Bei fim und dem Player musst du allerdings aufpassen, wenn du sie direkt  in deiner Software verwendest.

Hinweis: Dies ist meine Meinung und keine Rechtsberatung.


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2014)

mir stellt sich die Frage, ob ich das Image komplett freilegen muß, obwohl ich den Code nur benutze (und nicht umgecodet habe). Es ist ja nicht so, dass es ein schwerwiegendes Problem darstellt, bitbucket oder github damit zu belasten - ob es nötig ist, das Netz wieder mal mit einem simplen Image vollzumüllen ist eher der Hintergrund. (neben der Nennung der Lizenzen in zB einer Beschreibung/Anleitung)

mfg chmee


----------



## saftmeister (23. Juni 2014)

Hmm, mir kam beim Lesen deines letzten Beitrags der Gedanke, ob es denn für dich möglich wäre, deine Artefakte über ein seperates Repository (siehe https://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository) zur Verfügung zu stellen. Damit würdest du sogar mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.

1. Du musst dich nicht um Wartung, Fixes und Feature-Updates der Standard-Komponenten kümmern.
2. Du würdest das Problem mit einem weiteren Image umgehen und damit Resourcen sparen.
3. Du müsstest dir keine Gedanken um die Lizenzierung der Basis-Komponenten machen.

Nachteil:

Du hast keine Kontrolle über die Schnittstellen zu dem Basis-System. Wenn sich da was ändert, bist du gezwungen, nachzuziehen.


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2014)

ui. das klingt gut. danke.


----------

